# howto provide an additional CONFIGURE_ARGS parameter for a port



## airflow (Aug 23, 2022)

I have the situation that I need to add an additional parameter to CONFIGURE_ARGS for a specific port to compile successfully.

java/openjdk11 (or any other version): Here I could fix a problem only by manually editing the Makefile of the port and adding the option
`--disable-dtrace` to CONFIGURE_ARGS. I wasn't able to add this nicely via make.conf or other scriptable means. Just setting `CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-dtrace` in /etc/make.conf didn't work.

Is there a more elegant way to control this for example via an entry in /etc/make.conf? Which would work across smooth across several versions of the build, instead of having to re-edit the Makefile each time?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2022)

CONFIGURE_ARGS is specific to that port. You can't set this via make.conf. So the only way to make this work is by editing the port's Makefile.

Sidenote, ask if the maintainer can make this an OPTION, that way you can turn it on or off via `make config`.


----------

